# EMERGENCY! New chick with a slipped tendon?



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I think our new chick, 2 hours old, has a slipped tendon.

The leg will not extend and it is not using it.
He is moving around with energy, just not able to stretch it out and put weight on it.

What do I do?
I saw a video where you can manipulate the leg.

Do I remove him from the incubator now or wait for the others to hatch?

I'm a wreck!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't open the incubator, you might shrink wrap the ones in the process of hatching.


----------

